# Which of the upcoming super hero movies will be highest grossing?



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 5, 2011)

So, which film do you think will do best, and why?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it's going to be GL, but I'm hoping its Thor.


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2011)

Green Lantern seems to have the best chance of being a success.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 5, 2011)

Green Lantern looks pretty good so that's my choice


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

X-Men due to name recognition.

Runner-up would be Thor via Anthony Hopkins.

Then GL due to what's-his-fuck.

Sadly, Captain America will be last. Unless it gets a lot of ignorant patriotic views, which I could see happen.  It could pull the upset.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with CMX.  I think he has the order too.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 5, 2011)

I think Thor, because the name Thor is known to more than just Comics.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)

Xmen's rabid fanbase is being forgotten, and depending on it's quality it could do big bucks. The rest will depend on how much the mainstream audiences embrace them.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2011)

their's still people who torture themselves with x-men movies?

this movie doesn't even make a lick of sense

transformers isn't exactly a superhero movie but i put it in that category. i think transformers will sink them all.


----------



## Black Duck (Apr 5, 2011)

I like the Thor title, so i would prefer to see this movie to be interesting ^^


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 5, 2011)

1. Green Lantern
2. Captain America
3. Thor
4. X-men First Class or whatever it's called


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 5, 2011)

Green lantern has the most fanboys out of the lot.

It could have been X-men but that movie was already stated as being a joke and unworthy of the title so those fanboys won't be rushing to watch it.

As for the 2 avenger movies, meh.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)

Green Lantern has more fanboy buzz but the mainstream audience would choose Xmen over it anyday, and that's where it counts. Though First Class looks utter shite.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2011)

Captain America and Thor are probably the only two I will go see.

Save your money for 2012.  That's when all the good movies are coming out.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 5, 2011)

I am gonna go with X-Men

I think it will be good


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 5, 2011)

Thor             will.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm voting for Captain America because it is a story and a character that is easier to get behind without all the investment and it just looks like a flat better movie than the other 3

(First Class is gonna bomb hard)


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2011)

captain america or xmen


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2011)

When does First Class even come out?  And you might be right about it being awful.  It's odd that there hasn't been a theatrical trailer yet.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> When does First Class even come out?  And you might be right about it being awful.  It's odd that there hasn't been a theatrical trailer yet.


here is a trailer 
the fan work has gone up another notch.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't consider that a real trailer.  Far too short.  It's more like a teaser trailer.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 5, 2011)

Thor - 235 mill

X-Men - 155 mill

Captain America - 125 mill

Green lantern - 80 mill 

Green Lantern = Prince of Persia level flop.


----------



## Frieza (Apr 5, 2011)

Going with xmen on this on.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 5, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Thor - 235 mill
> 
> X-Men - 155 mill
> 
> ...



Says the guy with the GL sig 

Seriously though, it may not be quite break even (until DVD sales), but if the marketing is half decent it'll be damn close.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 5, 2011)

1. *Green Lantern*
Just because it stands a lone among most super heroes. Unique among most synopsis / plots including alternate universes / dimensions and have fictionalized alien life forms that are more conspicuously eccentric and eerie compared to any other super hero out there. I think the new trailer will provoke interest greatly, with title name actors - not saying that will boost the hype, as it has already have a huge following and pretty big hype already. 
Additionally although the second trailer makes the plot / synopsis predictable, I think it will have a pretty good tone throughout the movie, although it's pretty conventional lesson / story.
Ryan Reynolds promises us a space epic - so the first trailer, although it had it's comic relief and watered down glimpses of scenes we viewed, it will have a more star wars alien like oriented feel to it hopefully. Which makes it more distinctly different than any other super hero... 
Marvel Movies... imo, more directed towards the younger audience, and the feeling of familiarity will help in encouraging movie goers to go. 
2. * Captain America... *
Cultural Super hero icon, pretty commercialized in terms of superheroes knowings... 
I think it'd do pretty well - although I already the origin story and basic themes behind the C. America setting, we both know the Nazi montage has been done numerous times. Looks pretty cliche and conventional as far origin stories / super hero stories come, but trailer none the less looks promising, with additional characters that will help foreshadow the new avengers movie. 
Watching this without doubt for the kicks, and it's marvel, their relatively good at making things at least watchable, and closely being tied with the entire productions / project I know they  won't disappoint. 
3. *Thor... *
Not really well known, but among normal movie goers it might be an interesting movie experience. From all my non-superhero fanatics, they say they would rather choose Captain America than Thor (due to the tangibility and realism they can make it into a film...)
4. *X-men first class... *
The trailer just looks bad... it doesn't look too engaging... Don't know how to add any further to this...


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2011)

All the comic book nerds will see probably all of them.  The mainstream will probably pick Captain A or X Men.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2011)

However Internationally most will probably avoid CA like the plague.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2011)

If they Release Cap on the 4th it will blow them all out of the water here in the states



Ennoea said:


> However Internationally most will probably avoid CA like the plague.



Frigging Bigoted Europeans

We Watch James bond with out getting are panty's in a twist


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> However Internationally most will probably avoid CA like the plague.



American's don't care about you international haters


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 6, 2011)

*1. Green Lantern*

Okay, yeah, I know. But my own personal bias aside, I really think that this feels like a better movie than any of the others, and I think it's probably the one with the widest appeal: It looks like it has a bit of comedy, but from the last trailer it also looks much more serious than the others. The scale is epic, the special effects are amazing (Of all the movies, I think this one will be the best for the "OMG HUGE EXPLOSIONS AND CGI STUFF!" crowd which spends TONS of money), and I think it lends itself best to a 3D release, which will definitely help it make money. I think this is the breakout hit of the summer, though the one thing that might hurt it is being so close to _Transformers: Dark of the Moon_. I hope, though that its story will keep it going strong beyond that.

*2. Captain America*

A beloved character in a period movie-audiences love? Easy choice. This also looks like the best Marvel movie coming up; it feels like it'll stand on its own better than the other two. The trailer hits all the right notes and I think people are going to get an "Indiana Jones" vibe from looking at it. At the very least, I think a lot of people are willing to give this a chance before the other two Marvel flicks.

*3. Thor*

If life is fair, this will get more than _X-Men_. But in all honesty, I think _Thor_ is a hard property to adapt to the screen and I think that there is a very real chance that it might come off as kind of goofy to audiences. Aesthetically it probably looks the oddest of them all, and I think its weakness is the reason why you are seeing this one so early in the season. I think it'll do well enough to be a success, but not a runaway hit.

*4. X-Men: First Class*

A lot of damage has been done to this series: it lost a lot of the good-will it had from the first two movies with _The Last Stand_, and _X-Men Origins: Wolverine_ didn't help matters any more. Both took interesting ideas and characters and just sort of mashed them in like they needed to get them on screen before they lost the chance, resulting in a lot of cameos, but two crappy movies. Seriously, I would have rather seen the stories told in the opening credit sequence of the Wolverine movie told across a movie instead of the one they ended up telling.  But in all honesty, I just think this movie is going to be the weakest of the four. I love some of the concepts... but I just have this horrible feeling that I've been here before, and that a really cool-looking trailer doesn't equal a great plot. Maybe this tops _Thor_, but I don't think it'll top _Green Lantern_ or _Captain America_.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> However Internationally most will probably avoid CA like the plague.



I am Canadian and I am pretty amped for it. It just looks like the best movie out of the 4 of them.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2011)

actually Ennoea is right.  I don't see this movie having a big impact in European or Asian countries.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 6, 2011)

_Captain America_ will do well in Europe.

_X-Men: First Class_  is underestimated at your peril. I think it will do pretty good.

_Green Lantern_ will win. _Thor_ will probably do the worst, though I don't think any of them will come close to bombing.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2011)

Idk about Europe but in the US if the studio is smart CA could be the biggest Superhero movie in years. Overload advertisements with "Patriot" rhetoric and see how people flood to suppourt the movie especially at a time where the position of the US is being questioned. Internationally I'm pretty sure the Studio isn't even calling it CA just First Avenger but I doubt it'll do the best out of the four especially in Asia.

Honestly all films have a good chance, depends on which the mainstream picks up which means families. GL gives off a Spiderman/Avatar vibe so it could really ring well with the kids. And Blake Lively's tits are always worth a watch.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah I can't see this movie doing well in say China, Korea, or even Japan based on the title.  We'll see though.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll have to give it to GL. It's a tie between Xmen and CA to me. Thor being the lowest on the list simply because no one knows who the hell he is.

When they had that little teaser at the end of Ironman 2, I was the only one that said anything in a packed theater. Everyone else was like: "Hammer........ok"

Made me laugh pretty hard.


----------

